
Git: Using Different User Emails For Different Repositories - orrsella
http://orrsella.com/2013/08/git-using-different-user-emails-for-different-repositories/
======
dksidana
There is better option.

You can have different email/name in <RepoRoot>/.git/config file.

For example:

#cat /home/test/project1/.git/config

[user]

    
    
         name = First Name
    
         email = firstemailid@mailserver.com
    

#cat /home/test/project2/.git/config

[user]

    
    
         name = Second Name
    
         email = secondemailid@mailserver.com
    
    
    

Ref: [http://git-scm.com/book/en/Getting-Started-First-Time-Git-
Se...](http://git-scm.com/book/en/Getting-Started-First-Time-Git-Setup)

I hope it is clear. Let me know if it needs further explanation.

~~~
manojlds
Please read the article again. Per repo config is addressed before coming to
the main point of the article - setting the said config every time you clone /
init a new repo.

~~~
dksidana
Yes, looks like I jumped to commit hook section directly.

